# Best travel time



## rjobaan (May 6, 2011)

We want to start our journey from Sydney-Melbourne-Tasmania-Melbourne and fly to brisbane, to go up a long the coast to Cairns.

And fly back to Amsterdam from Cairns.

Or is it better to fly back from another Airport?

I will specifiy our trip more in detail but these are the headlines.
Which period is the best to travel this route?

Or do you have any better ideas?
We are going for ca 1/1.5 month


----------

